# Just wanted to share my new 3g shrimp bowl!



## Brancaster (Feb 9, 2018)

Currently cycling, so no shrimp yet!


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Brancaster (Feb 9, 2018)

Izzy- said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Definitely a cool little world you made for them! Mixed Neos? What are the shrimp plans?


----------



## Brancaster (Feb 9, 2018)

KayakJimW said:


> Definitely a cool little world you made for them! Mixed Neos? What are the shrimp plans?


Thanks!

I'm going for Red Cherry!


----------



## Joyce Mosher (Feb 20, 2018)

Looking very attractive... good job...


----------

